# Wolf Howler



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are a few photo's of a wolf howler that I am working on right now. This horn is almost 24" long. I will add a nice parachute cord lanyard when I am finished.

























View attachment WolfHowlingRC.wav


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looking good Rich!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Rich, I can't wait to see the finished product. I really like the reed cover for a call that large, in fact that would be a nice touch for all open red calls. I don't worry about them on my lanyard, but when they are in my backpack that's a diffrerent story.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds good too!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Looking good!!.......I'm I the only guy on this site that doesn't make calls??LOL


No I'm useless at it!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice work Rich, I can't wait to see the finished product. I really like the reed cover for a call that large, in fact that would be a nice touch for all open red calls. I don't worry about them on my lanyard, but when they are in my backpack that's a diffrerent story.


-----------------------------------------------
Thanks for the kind words sir. All of my "Killer Calls" have same type of reed protector, and so do my "Flagship" howlers. They are handy for callers who like to throw their calls in a suitcase or duffel bag when they travel.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Outstanding call Rich!!!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

You're just a show off Rich! LOL It looks great!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking call Rich! I too like that reed guard.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking and sounding call!!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

You guys are almost too nice, but I appreciate it so don't stop.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Rich, do you have any of your Cronk Killer Calls made? Seen a picture of one in the book Predator Calls The First Fifty years. Nice two page article about you and your calls.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

220swift said:


> Hey Rich, do you have any of your Cronk Killer Calls made? Seen a picture of one in the book Predator Calls The First Fifty years. Nice two page article about you and your calls.


----------------------------------------------
Yes sir, I have a few ready to go. Yep, I had the honor of being one of the call makers mentioned in Jay's book. I feel very honored.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rich Cronk said:


> ----------------------------------------------
> Yes sir, I have a few ready to go. Yep, I had the honor of being one of the call makers mentioned in Jay's book. I feel very honored.


Thanks Rich!!!! You were presented very well by him. Congratulations.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wasn't aware of that in the book. Congrats on that Rich ! Love the new howler BTW. Great sound out of that one.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice work Rich, I can't wait to see the finished product. I really like the reed cover for a call that large, in fact that would be a nice touch for all open red calls. I don't worry about them on my lanyard, but when they are in my backpack that's a diffrerent story.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So you can't wait to see the finished product? All you had to do was ask because I'm Your Huckleberry.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Does that double as a defensive weapon? LOL

Very, very nice Rich!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice Rich ! Love the shirt too..lol


----------

